# 2007 Chevy 2500HD Crew Cab - V Plow questions



## ProTek (Nov 28, 2007)

I know this probably has been beat like a dead horse around here...but...

I'm about to pick up a new style 2007 Chevy 2500HD Crew Cab with the 6.0 gas motor.

I am thinking about a stainless 8.5 Fisher V-Plow (a 8.5 Blizzard Speedwing was mentioned also).

Could any of you who have experience with a V on a 2500HD let me know if there are any issues with the plow being too heavy and damaging the truck at all?

I would not want to jeopardize my new truck by choosing the wrong plow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Go for it, you won't have any problems. Crank the T-bars a bit and add a set of timbrens if you want.


----------



## ProTek (Nov 28, 2007)

JD Dave;440604 said:


> Go for it, you won't have any problems. Crank the T-bars a bit and add a set of timbrens if you want.


What are Timbrens?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

NEWLAWNS;440605 said:


> What are Timbrens?


I personally don't use them but it's a must for alot. Check the top of the page and click on Timbrens. They are just a rubber stop for the front suspension.


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

JD Dave;440608 said:


> I personally don't use them but it's a must for alot. Check the top of the page and click on Timbrens. They are just a rubber stop for the front suspension.


Why does fisher tell you not to put v plows on the d-max ext. Are they too heavy for the trucks?? this is my first year with a vee plow. I got it at the end of last season. never used it yet


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

PITCH;440704 said:


> Why does fisher tell you not to put v plows on the d-max ext. Are they too heavy for the trucks?? this is my first year with a vee plow. I got it at the end of last season. never used it yet


Yes, it's heavy. With the added weight of those plows and the Duramax motor, your putting stress on the front end components. I plan on hanging a Boss XT V-plow on my 2005 Chevy but the more I think about it, I will probably just get an 8'2" instead of the 9'2". I just dont want to stress the front end anymore than is needed.

As for the 6.0 gas motor, hell put damn near anything you want on it! Just my 0.02:salute:


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I have the 8'6", any smaller and it won't clear the trucks path. I don't plow with 6 people in the truck and I run a lot of ballast. I don't have any problems.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

PITCH;440704 said:


> Why does fisher tell you not to put v plows on the d-max ext. Are they too heavy for the trucks?? this is my first year with a vee plow. I got it at the end of last season. never used it yet


Liability reason's. This is the 6th winter for my 02 and I havn't had any problems other then one set of ball joints. The truck has 160k on it. If you were going to run around with a V box with 2 ton in it all the time I'd maybe suggest someting a little lighter.


----------



## AWLCO (Nov 25, 2007)

I looked at an 07 2500HD extended cab duramax. Then the dealer told me no plow or no warranty. I said I'll keep my gas truck thanks. If you want a diesel and a plow... better buy a *cough ford cough*


----------

